# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Поклонение Божествам >  Джаганнатх

## ЛПд (GKG)

Примите, пожалуйста, мои поклоны.
Хотел бы спросить: возможно ли установить на алтарь и поклоняться одному Джаганнатху, без Баларамы и Субхадры? В Его образе Патита Паваны.
Могу ошибаться, но кажется у Шри Джишну Прабху видел такое.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Любое поклонение Божествам возможно только с благословения духовного учителя, т.к. поклоняемся не мы, а он. Гуру передает наше служение Кришне.
Поэтому, если гуру благословит, то можно ставить хоть одного Джаганнатху, хоть двух, хоть десяток.

----------


## Madana-mohana das IDS

Лучше поклоняйтесь Шри Шри Гаура Нитай. 

  Отрывок из письма Бхакти Вигьяны Госвами.




> > Гуру Махарадж,
> > хотела у Вас спросить: Могу ли я поклоняться Божествам? На днях к нам
> > приехали Их Милости Джаганнатха, Баладева и Субхадра. Прежде чем Их
> > разбудить я хотела попросить у Вас благословений, или пока подождать.
> 
> Божества - это не игрушки. Однажды начав служить Им, вы не можете просто
> прервать поклонение - это будет очень нехорошо. Если вы готовы к этому, то
> можете взять, если нет - то лучше не берите.
> 
> ...


Но всегда, как написал выше Лакшмана Прана прабху, надо спрашивать у духовного учителя.

----------


## ЛПд (GKG)

Спасибо, уважаемый Лакшмана Прана Прабху за ответ. Но Ваши слова общеизвестны и понятны. Сомнению их не подвергаю, но вопрос мой заключался в том, возможно ли поклонение одному Джаганнатхе, без его спутников. Или это противоречит традиции?
Объясню причину: я - одиночка, и, возможно, чувствую некоторую холодность к матаджи. Не хотелось бы эту холодность экстраполировать на Божества.

Спасибо, уважаемый Мадана-мохан Прабху за ответ. К сожалению, поклонение Шри Гаура-Нитай меня не вдохновляет. Как сказал в одной лекции Е.М. Амбариша Прабху: "У каждого преданного в сердце склонность к определённой форме Господа." Для меня это - Джаганнатха. Уж лучше тогда вообще без Божеств. К тому же сомневаюсь, что мой Духовный учитель разрешит мне поклоняться Божествам, поскольку это больше прерогатива семейных грихастх, а у меня семьи нет и не будет.
Вопрос мой носит чисто гипотетический вид из разряда "А вдруг придёт Господь Джаганнатха...может быть...Не выкидывать же Его". Помечтать о служении иногда же можно?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Уважаемый тезка, в своем ответе я имел в виду и Ваш случай. Тонкие аспекты умонастроения в поклонении лучше всего может понять духовный учитель. Ваш вопрос достаточно серьезен и может быть решен на личном даршане гуру. Иначе другой наш учитель - ум - может завести нас совсем не туда.

----------


## Манджуваника д

гипотетически это возможно. Однако, необходимо учесть посты др. вайшнавов. Кроме того, следует помнить, что стандарт поклонения Господу Джаганнатхе выше, нежели чем у Гаура-Нитай.

----------


## Сергей Иванов

Если человек знает как правильно поклоняться той или иной форме Господа он вполне может это делать.Если человек мусульманин или христианин это автоматически дает ему право молиться поклоняться Христу или Аллаху.Не думаю что в вайшнавской традиции такое право дается каким то замысловатым образом.Или есть кто то кто вправе сказать "нет ты не достоин поклоняться Богу".
Поклонение Джаганатхе более предпочтительно так как является менее сложным чем поклонение Радхе и Кришне.




> Инструкции Шрилы Прабхупады, относительно поклонения Божествам: 
> 
> M4rk: "Гаура Нитай могут быть установлены в любом месте, и просто поклоняться Им, просто петь перед Их Светлостями. Они не возразят, если Вы Их очень красиво украсите, если Вы будете петь и танцевать перед Ними. Они будут очень рады." (Письмо для Мадхудвиша, 21/4/76) "Здесь нет ничего мистического в получении Божеств Гаура Нитай для того, чтобы поклоняться Им. Бог является все сильным и вездесущим, он знает сердце преданного и соответственно награждает его. Таким образом теперь Бог пришел в ваш дом и согласился принимать ваше поклонение, поэтому все должно быть чистым и опрятным. Хороший прасадам должен регулярно предлагаться и распростроняться гостям. Киртана может быть выполнен утром и вечером и некоторое обсуждение по Бхагавад- гите как она есть или по другим книгам наших публикаций." (Письмо для Сачимата, 15/10/76) "Поклонение Божествам Радха-Кришна - является высшим поклонением Божествам, и это должно быть сделано с предельным предостережением и вниманием к каждым деталям предоставления богатого ухода за Ними. Большему количеству храмов я не рекомендую устанавливать Божества Радха-Кришна, пока я не убедился, что они могут управлять должным образом. По крайней мере пять - десять человек должны быть заняты полный рабочий день, чтобы поклоняться Радхе-Кришне должным образом, и для любого маленького храма особенно, который кроме того не поддерживает самого высокого стандарта в других действиях храма, потому что там недостаточное количиство мужчины. Вы можете поклоняться Господу Джаганнатхе, или если Вам нравится устанавливать Гаура- Гауранга, Гаура- Нитай, или просто Божество Гаура, Он также очень либерален и будет прощать и терпеть любое служение, предлагаемое Ему даже Джагаем и Мадхаем." (Письмо для Гунаграхи, 3/7/72) "Для того, чтобы предлогать прасадам, достаточно прочитать просто молитвы Духовному Учителю. Процесс состоит в том, что все предлагается Духовному Учителю, и Духовный Учитель, как предполагается, предлагает те же самые продукты Богу. Когда вещь предлагается Духовному Учителю, он немедленно это предлагает Богу. Эта система, и поскольку мы придерживаемся к системе парампары, эта наша обязанность пройти правильный канал а именно, сначала Духовный Учитель, потом Господь Чайтанья, и затем Кришна. Так, когда мы поем молитвы, мы делаем это, Bande ham ?r? Guru ... и постепенно к Госвами, потом к Господу Чайтанье, и затем к Радхе Кришне. Эта система произношения молитв. Но предлагая прасадам, в начале нужно предлогать Духовному Учителю, фотография которого должна также находится на алтаре, подразумевает, что Духовный Учитель будет заботиться о предложении продуктов Богу. Поэтому просто при произношении молитвы Духовному Учителю, будет достаточно." [Письмо для Харер нама, 28 мая 1968] "Да, Вы можете произносить молитву духовному учителю 3 раза, и также Namo Brahmanya... молитву 3 раза. Кроме того, после предложения духовному учителю вы можете предложить Господу Чайтанье, произнося молитву "namo mah?-vadanyaya и т.д." 3 раза, и затем предложить Kришне трижды [namo brahmanya-devaya]." [Письмо для Балай Даси, 22 марта 1968] Независимо от того, что предлагается Божеству, фактически проходит Духовного Учителя. Духовный Учитель предлагает Господу Чайтанье, и Господь Чайтанья предлагает это Кришне. Потом кушает Радха Кришна или Джаганнатха, потом кушает Caitanya Mah?prabhu, потом кушает Духовный Учитель, и это становится Махапрасадом. Когда вы предлагаете что-то, думая таким образом и воспевая Гаятри Мантру, этого достаточно. Наконец, позвоните в колокольчик, заберите поднос, и вытрите место, где был поставлен поднос. [Письмо для Arundhati, 16 июня 1969]

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Если человек знает как правильно поклоняться той или иной форме Господа он вполне может это делать.Если человек мусульманин или христианин это автоматически дает ему право молиться поклоняться Христу или Аллаху.Не думаю что в вайшнавской традиции такое право дается каким то замысловатым образом.Или есть кто то кто вправе сказать "нет ты не достоин поклоняться Богу".


Поклонение арча-виграхе (Божеству) - это не просто какое-то абстрактное "поклонение Богу". Служение Божеству требует соблюдения определенных правил, главное из которых - благословение духовного учителя.

Шрила Прабхупада: "Я дам вам один пример. Так же как перед вашей дверью есть ящик, на котором написано «Почта». И вы кладете ваши письма в этот ящик и через несколько дней вы получаете ответ от вашего друга: «я получил твое письмо, так и так…» Теперь, если кто-то подобным образом положит [письма] в другой ящик, точную копию: «Почему я должен тратиться на почтовые расходы, чтобы положить письма в этот ящик ‘Почта’? Мне нужна доставка писем по почте. Но почему я не могу положить [их] в какой-нибудь ящик, подобный этому? Сделаю-ка я ящик, как этот, чтобы он мог «работать» без почтовых расходов. Я хочу сэкономить почтовые расходы.» Так он и поступает, [затем] кладет письма в этот [ящик] без почтовых расходов. И после нескольких раз он видит, что все письма лежат здесь, они не были отправлены – потому что это имитация. И ящик, который обслуживается почтой, - это авторитетно. С точки зрения вещества, материала вы обнаружите, что этот ящик и ящик-имитация одинаковы. Это наука. Вы видите. Хотя мы обнаруживаем, что «Эта форма Бога… Индусы, они установили одну статую в храме и поклоняются ей как Богу? Почему это так? Это Бог или камень? Это дерево?» Но он не знает, что потому что это авторитетно, потому что авторитетное поклонение, следовательно, даже если это камень или дерево, оно может действовать. Оно может действовать. Так же как авторитетная почта, хотя по внешнему виду это ящик, который я могу сделать, но он действует, потому что он авторитетен." (Нью-Йорк, 8 сентября 1966 года)

----------


## Сергей Иванов

Вы утверждаете что главное это благословение духовного учителя.Но из вашей цитаты видно что главное это верный объект поклонения.Если мы считаем что Джаганатха это верный объект "авторитетный почтовый ящик" то нет причин не поклоняться Ему не класть в него "письма" они дойдут.
Если есть цитаты прямо запрещающие поклонение Богу без благословения учителя я хотел бы их увидеть.


> В одном замечательном стихотворении о Кришне говорится, что люди, поклоняющиеся полубогам, не имеют разума и лишают себя возможности получить от Кришны высшую награду. Действия начинающего преданного могут иногда не соответствовать эталону чистого преданного служения, но он все равно стоит выше любых философов и йогов. Того, кто постоянно занят деятельностью в сознании Кришны, следует считать святым человеком. Он будет всё реже и реже совершать случайные проступки и в скором времени обязательно достигнет совершенства. Чистые преданные практически лишены возможности пасть, ибо их опекает Сам Верховный Господь. Поэтому разумный человек должен встать на путь сознания Кришны и счастливо жить в материальном мире. В свой срок он получит высшую награду - Кришну.
> 
> Так заканчивается комментарий Бхактиведанты к девятой главе «Шримад Бхагавад-гиты», которая называется «Самое сокровенное знание».

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Вы утверждаете что главное это благословение духовного учителя.Но из вашей цитаты видно что главное это верный объект поклонения.Если мы считаем что Джаганатха это верный объект "авторитетный почтовый ящик" то нет причин не поклоняться Ему не класть в него "письма" они дойдут.
> Если есть цитаты прямо запрещающие поклонение Богу без благословения учителя я хотел бы их увидеть.


Как раз вышеприведенная цитата и утверждает, что нельзя придумывать неавторитетные способы поклонения Богу. Сергей, Вы путаете поклонение Богу и поклонение арча-виграхе. Можно самому сделать мурти или купить в индийской лавке. Но поклонение такому мурти будет лишь идолопоклонством, пока оно не установлено авторитетно. "С точки зрения вещества, материала вы обнаружите, что этот ящик и ящик-имитация одинаковы."

«Выполняй все как можно лучше. Я пригласил Кришну прийти к вам, и поэтому нельзя допускать, чтобы с Ним непочтительно обходились. Я ввел систему поклонения Божествам среди неверующих, атеистов, млеччх, яванов, и я молю Кришну: «Я пригласил Тебя прийти сюда, и, поскольку Ты находишься в их сердцах, пожалуйста, надели их достаточным разумом, чтобы они смогли служить Тебе, не причиняя неудобств»... Никогда не смотри на Божество как на камень или кусок дерева. Каждый поклоняющийся должен помнить, что Кришна лично присутствует в храме в образе Божества. Просто Он милостиво предстал перед нами в этой форме, чтобы мы смогли Его увидеть. Это Его милость. Иные Его формы недоступны нашему восприятию» (Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады Джаятиртхе дасу, датированное ноябрем 1975 года.)

----------


## Сергей Иванов

Цитата из вашей цитаты.


> Никогда не смотри на Божество как на камень или кусок дерева.


Ваши слова 


> Можно самому сделать мурти или купить в индийской лавке. Но поклонение такому мурти будет лишь идолопоклонством,


Где логика?

----------


## Hrishikesha das

> Цитата из вашей цитаты.
> Ваши слова Где логика?


Кришна вездесущ, нет места во всех вселенных где бы не присутствовал Господь.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Ученик: "...и вся его семья должна поклонятся Божествам строго следуя правилам и предписаниям арчана виддхи.

Шрила Прабхупада: "Да. Это очень важный момент. Я вижу, что некоторые из наших преданных домохозяев, заказывают Божества в Индии. Но здесь говорится. Суть в том, что они должны поклоняться, строго следуя арчана виддхи. 
не играйте в игрушки. Если вы строго следуете методу поклонения Божествам, тогда вы можете устанавливать Божества. Иначе не нужно устанавливать - это будет оскорблением!
(лекция по Шримад Бхагаватам 2.3.22)

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Прабхупада:  Сегодня  праздник установления Божества, это авторитетный  процесс. Это подобно тому, много раз я приводил этот пример, когда вы бросаете свое письмо в ящик на улице, поскольку там написано “почта США”, вы знаете, что это авторитетный ящик.  И если вы помещаете  ваши письма в этот ящик, они непременно дойдут до места назначения. Будет действовать почтовая служба. Итак, нет разницы между огромным зданием почтового отделения и этим маленьким ящиком, поскольку он авторитетен. Точно также разница между поклонением идолу и поклонением Божеству является чем-то подобным.  До тех пор пока не принят авторитетный процесс, это поклонение идолу.  Это основное правило. Если кто-то думает, что: ”Вот ящик, красный и синий, на удиле. Почему я должен идти к тому ящику? Давайте,  лучше я заимею подобный ящик на своей двери,  и почтальон будет забирать из  него письма,  потому что он голубой и красный”, такого не будет. Потому что ящик, который вы поместите на вашей двери, он не авторитетен.

Подобным образом нам нужно поклоняться Божеству согласно авторитетной системе. Точно также как, в нашей Гаудия-сампрадайе есть авторитетная система, установленная Госвами и большая книга, которая называется  «Хари-бхакти-виласа».  Итак, здесь всё объясняется, как должна действовать семья вайшнавов.  Это называется вайшнава-смрити.  Шрути и смрити .  Итак, нам нужно следовать этим предписаниям шрути, Вадам и смрити.  Смрити означает то, что исходит  из Вед.  Шрила Рупа Госвами говорит: шрути-смрити-пуранади-панчаратритка-видхим вина, аикантики харер бзактир утпатайаива калпате.  Не следуя правилам и предписаниям, указанным в Ведах, не придерживаясь регулирующих принципов, упомянутых в разных смрити, не придерживаясь Пуран и панчаатрика-видхи...

(Установление Божеств, 16 июля, 1969 года, Лос Анджелес)

----------


## Сергей Иванов

> Ученик: "...и вся его семья должна поклонятся Божествам строго следуя правилам и предписаниям арчана виддхи.
> 
> Шрила Прабхупада: "Да. Это очень важный момент. Я вижу, что некоторые из наших преданных домохозяев, заказывают Божества в Индии. Но здесь говорится. Суть в том, что они должны поклоняться, строго следуя арчана виддхи. 
> не играйте в игрушки. Если вы строго следуете методу поклонения Божествам, тогда вы можете устанавливать Божества. Иначе не нужно устанавливать - это будет оскорблением!
> (лекция по Шримад Бхагаватам 2.3.22)


Прабхупада называет заказанные из Индии мурти Божествами нет никакого указания на то что Это идолы ими можно играть или пренебрегать до особых ритуалов.

----------

